# What to make of these headlines about Microsoft



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

According to two headlines at Yahoo tonight:

Microsoft's worst nightmare coming true

OR

Microsoft is back: Why the dorky Apple rival is suddenly cool

So either Microsoft is on the brink of collapse or its now cool....:scratch:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Kinda reminds me of this past election news coverage.

Depending on which news media source you follow...the picture could be entirely different.

Tech writers are notorious for having their own personal bias show in their "articles"....which actually resemble editorials based on limited data and complimentary opinions thereafter in many cases.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

I would tend to lean towards the first article. It's backed up by facts and figures. The second article just seems like her opinion based on how cool IE 10 looks and how cool the commercials are.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

RunnerFL said:


> I would tend to lean towards the first article. It's backed up by facts and figures. The second article just seems like her opinion based on how cool IE 10 looks and how cool the commercials are.


+1


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Yeah, the first article is actually an article based on facts.

The second is just a girl with her pom-poms out and waving. No substance to the article at all.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> I would tend to lean towards the first article. It's backed up by facts and figures. The second article just seems like her opinion based on how cool IE 10 looks and how cool the commercials are.


+2. Just like with the Surface commercials, after watching the video she links to, I have no idea how IE10 will make my life more productive or enjoyable.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

I liked the new IE10 ad though. I hadn't seen it before checking it out in the second article.

- Merg


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

phrelin said:


> According to two headlines at Yahoo tonight:
> << Snipped bits out >>
> So either Microsoft is on the brink of collapse or its now cool....:scratch:


Hah. It's also possible that neither are true!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Laxguy said:


> Hah. It's also possible that neither are true!


Ding ding ding...we may have a winner.


----------



## Matt9876 (Oct 11, 2007)

I don't think Microsoft is out of the game just yet.


I recently purchased an Ipad 3 to replace a slow aging XP laptop, It didn't take but a few days to realize the Ipad can't do half the things that a PC can do easily.

Ended up getting the wife a dual core windows laptop just so I could run various media servers and office software.

I think of the Ipad as eye candy and the PC as the work horse.

These small hand held devices are nice but don't have much storage or connectivity.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Matt-

Tablets, pads, etc. are rarely touted as replacements for real computers. Sorry you were mislead, but I don't know of anyone who's advertising that tablets and pads do all that even laptops can do. Not even MS!


----------

